# Catching report, Scottsmore, 1/24



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

All day, black drum cruising around the boat, eating like crazy!

Tally for the day was 14 or 15, I can't remember.  After the first several releases I snaped some pics of the more fortunate ones, all over slot...


























These guys were not so fortunate, but were the three smallest of the day.  The largest here is about 28" and a hair under 10lbs.  They have a date soon with my grill and/or fryer...










The water is SUPER low in the north IRL.  The ramp was empty today except for one other Gheenoe.  The cut out of the ramp is only about 4" deep in the center, I don't suspect any of the flats boat crew will be using that one until the water come up a lot.  The lone ranger...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

;D I get it...not a fishing report, a catching report...I like it.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Great report. Did you sight fish, and what was your bait for them?


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I staked out once i found them, and they circled the boat non-stop, never more than 100' away.  I'd wait until some tails came in range and fire a cast in front of them.  

They ate anything I threw at them, live shrimp, dead shrimp, DOA shrimp, Gulp shrimp.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

I love those fish they don't bolt and leave they simply circle around and around all day long


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Did someone call me? :-?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

"Did someone call me?"

Tee-hee...you don't even get a big laugh for that try...


----------

